# peeing on our other dogs food bowl



## rsimonelli (Apr 27, 2010)

our german shepard BULLITT has been peeing on our golden retrieves food bowl lately. they both get along fantastic, they have been together for about 5 years, never had a problem. i live on an acre of land they are very active, my wife and i give them 100% love and care. we had another golden, he passed away in sept. 09. BULLITT is a very good shepard. any clue to whats going on.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Any reason you can't just pick up the dishes when they are done eating?


----------



## rsimonelli (Apr 27, 2010)

*to elaine*

i feed dogs in seperate rooms bullitt goes to spot were bowl would be, and he pees there


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would catch him in the act and correct him.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My Golden (who is NOT intact) pees in his own food bowl after he is finished eating. I don't feed the boys together. Hondo (GSD) gets fed inside. I think the Golden is marking it as 'his'. I have to watch and pull the bowl when our Golden is finished. My two boys get along fine as well. But my GSD is only 7.5 months old. 

The Golden would pee in his water as well. We ended up getting a 55 gallon drum, cutting it in two about 1/4 the way up. Then I placed land scape bricks around it. The Golden can't reach the water when he marks, and the Doxie can stand on the bricks and drink. The GSD stands on the bricks, and then puts both front paws in the water. It isn't so big that I can't clean it out every day, but ensures plenty of clean water for all the dogs though out the day.


----------

